# Hercules thread sealant



## Mississippiplum

anyone ever use this product, what do you think about it?


----------



## Will

Never used it before. Just got some free samples of Megalock and Real Tuff pipe dope the other day. Haven't used the the Real Tuff, but have use Mega Lock before and like it. Nothing is better than Reactorseal #5 though imo.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Mississippiplum said:


> anyone ever use this product, what do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12170


I just bought my first jar a couple weeks ago.
Seems a little " thin / watery "


----------



## Mississippiplum

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I just bought my first jar a couple weeks ago.
> Seems a little " thin / watery "


That's what I was kinda thinking but we used it the other day and it held good with no leaks, but still


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Mississippiplum said:


> That's what I was kinda thinking but we used it the other day and it held good with no leaks, but still


Time will tell .


----------



## Mississippiplum

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Time will tell .


That's right


----------



## Airgap

IMO, it's more about the threads being lubricated, than it is about them being sealed....

Usually #5, or tape, or both, depending on the piping material, or what's traveling through the pipe.

To answer the question, no I haven't. Probably good stuff. I like their hand wipes....


----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> IMO, it's more about the threads being lubricated, than it is about them being sealed....
> 
> Usually #5, or tape, or both, depending on the piping material, or what's traveling through the pipe.
> 
> To answer the question, no I haven't. Probably good stuff. I like their hand wipes....


Brilliant post. Very little to do with sealing, everything to do with lubricating....


----------



## GREENPLUM

Airgap said:


> Probably good stuff. I like their hand wipes....


these are the best hand cleanin towels ive ever used , you should give them a test drive and thank me later :thumbup:









_Free Hand & Nail Brush included
in each container!_​*Performs so well it's scary. *

Keep hands, tools and hard surfaces clean from...

Adhesives
Asphalt
Caulk
Epoxies
Flux
Grease
Grime
Heavy Soil
Lubricants
Oils & Inks
Paint
Pipe Dope
Tar
Urethanes & More
*Amazing cleaning action with pleasant citrus cleanser*

_*Clean hands, tools, equipment, and hard surface areas with these convenient scrubbing towels.*_
BLUE MONSTER scrubbing towels are pre-moistened, heavy-duty cleaning towels dispensed from a handy, flip-top container that goes anywhere you go.
Blue Monster towels are saturated with a safe, effective cleaning solution free of harsh solvents and chemicals. The citrus-based formula is combined with a tough, dual-textured towel to loosen, dissolve and absorb dirt and grease leaving your hands clean. One side is rough for scrubbing and the other side is smooth. They are lint free and quick drying. 

These towels require no water and leave hands feeling conditioned and clean with no left-over residue. The convenient flip-top, durable tub dispenser features a secure lid that prevents towels from drying out.

Fresh citrus scent
10" x 12" dual-textured towels
Non-rinsing - Quick drying
Pre-Moistened - No water required
Proven way to clean your hands away from the sink
Dual-textured towels lock in dirt - will not transfer 
soil back to hands
Leave your hands clean, no rinsing necessary
Tough, durable dispenser bucket - light and portable
Secure dispenser lid prevents towels from drying out.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Airgap said:


> IMO, it's more about the threads being lubricated, than it is about them being sealed....
> 
> Usually #5, or tape, or both, depending on the piping material, or what's traveling through the pipe.
> 
> To answer the question, no I haven't. Probably good stuff. I like their hand wipes....


We/I try to stay away from tape cause it really doesn't lubricate the threads and adds bulk to the threads, we/I try don't like using tape and dope cause it adds bulk, we have found that a good Teflon dope works the best, we apply just the dope and like never have leaks. But use whatever works for you, if #5 and tape works for you use it, and I'll have to try the hand wipes sometime. That Hercules dope can be used on Any type of plumbing but not on oxy systems and is good up 10k psi, also it's safe on all types of piping material.


----------



## Mississippiplum

GREENPLUM said:


> these are the best hand cleanin towels ive ever used , you should give them a test drive and thank me later :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Free Hand & Nail Brush included
> in each container!
> Performs so well it's scary.
> 
> Keep hands, tools and hard surfaces clean from...
> 
> [*]Adhesives
> [*]Asphalt
> [*]Caulk
> [*]Epoxies
> [*]Flux
> [*]Grease
> [*]Grime
> [*]Heavy Soil
> [*]Lubricants
> [*]Oils & Inks
> [*]Paint
> [*]Pipe Dope
> [*]Tar
> [*]Urethanes & More
> 
> Amazing cleaning action with pleasant citrus cleanser
> 
> Clean hands, tools, equipment, and hard surface areas with these convenient scrubbing towels.
> BLUE MONSTER scrubbing towels are pre-moistened, heavy-duty cleaning towels dispensed from a handy, flip-top container that goes anywhere you go.
> Blue Monster towels are saturated with a safe, effective cleaning solution free of harsh solvents and chemicals. The citrus-based formula is combined with a tough, dual-textured towel to loosen, dissolve and absorb dirt and grease leaving your hands clean. One side is rough for scrubbing and the other side is smooth. They are lint free and quick drying.
> 
> These towels require no water and leave hands feeling conditioned and clean with no left-over residue. The convenient flip-top, durable tub dispenser features a secure lid that prevents towels from drying out.
> 
> [*]Fresh citrus scent
> [*]10" x 12" dual-textured towels
> [*]Non-rinsing - Quick drying
> [*]Pre-Moistened - No water required
> [*]Proven way to clean your hands away from the sink
> [*]Dual-textured towels lock in dirt - will not transfer
> soil back to hands
> [*]Leave your hands clean, no rinsing necessary
> [*]Tough, durable dispenser bucket - light and portable
> [*]Secure dispenser lid prevents towels from drying out.


I'm gonna deffantly have to try them wipes, been using oaty hand cleaner but you have to have water for it and its messy as hell, so I'm gonna defianly try them wipes


----------



## U666A

Mississippiplum said:


> We/I try to stay away from tape cause it really doesn't lubricate the threads and adds bulk to the threads, we/I try don't like using tape and dope cause it adds bulk, we have found that a good Teflon dope works the best, we apply just the dope and like never have leaks. But use whatever works for you, if #5 and tape works for you use it, and I'll have to try the hand wipes sometime. That Hercules dope can be used on Any type of plumbing but not on oxy systems and is good up 10k psi, also it's safe on all types of piping material.


Correct. High pressure O2+oil=BOOM!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

I use the pro dope 









I love megalock but I can't use it on gas, so I'm old school and use lampwick when doping water and steam threads


----------



## Redwood

The wipes are excellent....

Dope?

I've got Megaloc and like that, all the others are just grab a can to me...

Of course it has to be acceptable for the application....


----------



## PlungerJockey

I prefer the Pro-Dope. I have used the Megalock and it's ok. I like the pro-dope because it cleans up easy.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Redwood said:


> The wipes are excellent....
> 
> Dope?
> 
> I've got Megaloc and like that, all the others are just grab a can to me...
> 
> Of course it has to be acceptable for the application....


That's kinda how we are with dope we got all kinds of Teflon based dopes and we just grab whatever, all we/I use is teflon based dopes cause there compatible with all piping materials and all liquids except for Oxygen. We don't use teflon tape what so ever just the teflon based dopes.


----------



## Airgap

Mississippiplum said:


> We/I try to stay away from tape cause it really doesn't lubricate the threads and adds bulk to the threads, we/I try don't like using tape and dope cause it adds bulk, we have found that a good Teflon dope works the best, we apply just the dope and like never have leaks. But use whatever works for you, if #5 and tape works for you use it, and I'll have to try the hand wipes sometime. That Hercules dope can be used on Any type of plumbing but not on oxy systems and is good up 10k psi, also it's safe on all types of piping material.


I have to disagree that the tape doesn't lubricate the threads, teflon reduces friction in solid or liquid form. Most people go crazy wrapping which causes too much bulk. 

2 wraps work great for me. As long as there are no leaks it's all good anyway...:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A

The Masters is what is ALWAYS used by contractors around here. It's also what I order for my students at the college for their threaded projects.

The loc-tite product is something one of the other foremen on a project ordered for the threaded 316. I asked him for a couple tubes because it is really convenient for transporting in my tool bag and for application purposes.

Its only there for work around the house or at a job for family. Even tightly sealed, the brush-in-can will harden over time...

Why do they always make the brush 1/2" shorter than the can? :furious: :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Airgap said:


> I have to disagree that the tape doesn't lubricate the threads, teflon reduces friction in solid or liquid form. Most people go crazy wrapping which causes too much bulk.
> 
> 2 wraps work great for me. As long as there are no leaks it's all good anyway...:thumbsup:


That's right as Long as there is no leaks it don't matter what product is used. 

And you are right alot of people go crazy with like 16 wraps :laughing: then wonder why it only threads in 3 threads lol


----------



## Mississippiplum

U666A said:


> Why do they always make the brush 1/2" shorter than the can? :furious: :laughing:


Thats how it is with PVC, CPVC glue cans and primer cans too :laughing;


----------



## Widdershins

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I use the pro dope


 Don't ever get that on your hands or your clothes -- The only thing that'll clean Pro Dope up is a handful of fresh, steaming dog shiot.:laughing:


----------



## Greenguy

I use the masters metallic compound for everything non potable. For potable water applications I use blue magic. 

I use tape on 1" and larger thread fittings along with dope.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Widdershins said:


> Don't ever get that on your hands or your clothes -- The only thing that'll clean Pro Dope up is a handful of fresh, steaming dog shiot.:laughing:


:laughing: ain't the pro dope gray? Just wondering never used it before.


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> :laughing: ain't the pro dope gray? Just wondering never used it before.


 Yes it is -- I had to throw away a newish Carhart jacket and bibbs a few years ago because of it.

Nasty and vile stuff.


----------



## Redwood

U666A said:


> The loc-tite product is something one of the other foremen on a project ordered for the threaded 316. I asked him for a couple tubes because it is really convenient for transporting in my tool bag and for application purposes.


That Loc-tite PST is some pretty good stuff...

I've seen it seal some very doubtful threads when given time to cure hard before pressurizing it...

Why someone would keep on threading when they see the threads are coming out like shiot and the die has been chipped is beyond me, but it saved the day...

He seemed to think I should have been grateful for him keeping going on the project while I wasn't there... :blink:

I would have been grateful if he stopped and went to get new dies...:yes:


----------



## Mississippiplum

Widdershins said:


> Yes it is -- I had to throw away a newish Carhart jacket and bibbs a few years ago because of it.
> 
> Nasty and vile stuff.


And those jackets ain't cheap either


----------



## PlungerJockey

I've done pretty well with the Pro-Dope. I cannot ride around in a truck all day with a can of RectorSeal. I'll have it in my hair and up my nose, along with a big puddle of it in the floor board.


----------



## Mississippiplum

PlungerJockey said:


> I've done pretty well with the Pro-Dope. I cannot ride around in a truck all day with a can of RectorSeal. I'll have it in my hair and up my nose, along with a big puddle of it in the floor board.


I'm not a fan of rectorseal either, never liked the stuff


----------



## Widdershins

I've been using La-Co Slic-Tite for years without any issues whatsoever. 

If it starts to dry out, I pour in a little linseed oil and stir it up.


----------



## Flyguy199

I use the Oatey Pipe Dope with teflon. Haven't had a problen with it.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Flyguy199 said:


> I use the Oatey Pipe Dope with teflon. Haven't had a problen with it.


Great white I love that stuff we/I have been Usin it for years


----------



## 422 plumber

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I use the pro dope
> 
> View attachment 12173
> 
> 
> I love megalock but I can't use it on gas, so I'm old school and use lampwick when doping water and steam threads


Is that the grey stuff? If so, it's excellent. About the non-messiest dope I have ever used.


----------



## Mississippiplum

This is what we/I are using Now used it for years


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Teflon and gas lines don't mix here. And yes I have personally seen Teflon mess up a gas valve control on a boiler


----------



## Titan Plumbing

T+2, candlewick, wax and tape from time to time...

Tapered threads shouldn't need a sealant, just a little lube.


----------



## ILPlumber

Key-tite is the shiznitz...


----------



## U666A

Seen a new method recently...

Heating i was taught to use dope+hemp+dope...

Steam= tape+anti sieze compound.

We'll see when they fire the gennys!


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

Mang where I'm from dope means somethin else...... Big let down thread


----------



## sikxsevn

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Mang where I'm from dope means somethin else...... Big let down thread


Best post of the week!


----------



## U666A

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Mang where I'm from dope means somethin else...... Big let down thread


I don't get it... :jester:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

U666A said:


> I don't get it... :jester:


I think he likes heroin


----------



## Redwood

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Mang where I'm from dope means somethin else...... Big let down thread


Have you ever tried to smoke Pro Dope? :whistling2:

I didn't think so... Lite Weight! :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

I like this green stuff. Works well and I like the smell.


----------



## U666A

Redwood said:


> Have you ever tried to smoke Pro Dope? :whistling2:
> 
> I didn't think so... Lite Weight! :laughing:


You're not a man until you inject nutneg intaveinously! :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I used to use the blue megaloc, couple other brands at the supply houses.


Then I kept seeing the prices go up, up and up. 


So I switched to Harvey's, the home depot brand of teflon thread sealant and haven't looked back. That was 11 years ago.

Always stays the same price, around $3.69 and good coverage, seals well with everything I use it with.


That megaloc was good, but I'm not paying those exuberant prices.


----------



## gear junkie

BTW, if anyone needs the pipe dope mentioned in the title, PM me. I have way to much that I need to unload.


----------



## 422 plumber

ILPlumber said:


> Key-tite is the shiznitz...


I just used* Key-Tite* today to make up a dielectric on an old piece of galvanized. No tape is needed. *Key-Tite* says it's for lubricating the threads and sealing. Plus the color is awesome.


----------



## southfl plumber

Use hercules teflon all the time its ok does its job.


----------



## Jerseyboy

I've used Pro-Dope/rectUM seal/Mega-lock/Grip/etc. etc. I heard about Gasoila several years ago and have not used anything else (except teflon tape) since. Expensive but well worth it.


----------



## Nealfromjpt

slic-tite used to be my favorite , when i use any ,i use mega lock(sp) mostly i use blue monster teflon tape and have very few problems


----------



## rocksteady

I use the White Seal almost exclusively and have no complaints.

http://www.plasticengineeredproducts.com/manufacturers/ipscorp/wo_html/pipejoint.html










I've been using the Blue Monster tape for the last 2-3 weeks and really like it. Much better than the cheap crap most places have that just shreds when you pull it off the roll. It costs a good bit more but you don't need much and the rolls are much larger.

















Paul


----------

